
Show HN: Trigger – run a shell command repeatedly on file changes - sharkdp
https://github.com/sharkdp/trigger
======
iamtew
For people who are interested in doing these kind of things on other systems
than Linux, check out fswatch, it's cross platform:
[https://github.com/emcrisostomo/fswatch](https://github.com/emcrisostomo/fswatch)

~~~
sharkdp
Interesting, thank you for the information!

------
jusob
I use anacron
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anacron](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anacron)),
it's like a cron on file changes.

~~~
grafelic
Do you mean incron?
([http://inotify.aiken.cz/?section=incron&page=about&lang=en](http://inotify.aiken.cz/?section=incron&page=about&lang=en))

~~~
sharkdp
That's probably it. I was trying to figure out if anacron could really handle
file system changes ;-). Thanks for the link. It looks like it is bit more
complicated to set up and rather suited for permanently running tasks.

